# dura ace 7800 crank with ultegra sl



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi all

anyone had any experience using 7800 crank with ultegra sl? will it cause shifting problems?

cheers


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Why would it?

If every other piece of Ultegra SL and Dura Ace 7800 are interchangeable then then cranks and chainrings are.


----------

